

Dear startup CEOs - jkopelman
http://firstround.com/article/Dear-startup-CEOs

======
Diamons
I was more interested in the First Round than the actual article. I read the
website and was curious how exactly does one get involved in a group like the
First Round? Mentorship and being able to ask other founders questions would
be a huge help.

